# Efficient way to lose weight?



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Exercise, stimulants, no alcohol and fasting.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

When i find it hard to forgive someone of even myself i often gain a lot of weight afterwards

Im using the louise hay diseases list, which also mentions oversensitivy. This helps me as someone with a 24.9 bmi, im been able to keep it there for the last 2 years before 2018 my bmi was higher

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Eat less food.


----------



## Jaycen (Sep 27, 2013)

I've lost nealy 23 kg since January eating Ketogenic diet. 

Low-carb, high fat. No more exercise than I normally get.


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

@Jaycen Nice one! Thats a fantastic amount of weight loss and in a healthy time frame.

Completely agree too that high protein & low carb is the way to go + some time at the gym using the free weights to build lean muscle. Getting a little cardio in every day too is essential, even if it's just a walk.

Where I park my car in the morning is approx a 1 mile walk away from my office (so that's a minimum of 2 miles walking every work day). On the walk, I pass the gym I attend and various shops so I can make pretty efficient use of the situation.


----------



## Willmore (Jul 18, 2019)

the most effective way to lose weight is to control your calories (spend more energy than you consume) and monitor the quality of food. That is, you can fit into your daily calorie with fast food, but the quality of the body will be dull. A tightened body will work out only if you do not throw food garbage into your body.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Inside Job said:


> Exercise, stimulants, no alcohol and fasting.


^^^

Coffee, fasting, light cardio. Then strictly control what you eat and your portions when you break that fast. If you fail to maintain, take a half step back and ask why and what you could modify to make it work.


----------



## Eriophorum (Nov 15, 2019)

You should focus on diet for weight loss and exercise for health/fitness, because you’re probably consuming far too many calories eating fast food and drinking tons of Coke. 

You will lose weight if you create a calorie deficit. That is, figure out how many calories a day you need for maintenance based on your height, weight, gender, age, and activity level and then count your calories daily so that they’re lower than that (but high enough so as to meet your energy/nutritional needs). Be sure to eat foods that are nutrient dense, be choosy with your calories. 

If you want to speed things up or need some help, a lot of people have success doing keto. My parents both did it and the weight came off very quickly. My dad is staying on it permanently because it also turned his blood work around and he is now in near perfect health. Your mileage may vary obviously, but if you have the willpower to do it then it would probably help. 

You would have to do your research, but basically it is a high fat, moderate protein, low carb diet. You would need to eliminate sugar (no Coke!) and basically cut out all starches and grain products. The small amount of carbs you’d be eating should come from vegetables or small amounts of fruit (berries, usually). Your diet would be high in things like eggs, beef, bacon, pork, poultry, fish, butter, cream, cheese, nuts, seeds, yogurt, cauliflower, broccoli, spinach, cabbage, mushrooms, avocado, olive oil, coconut oil, coconut milk, asparagus, peppers, etc. You’d need to drink lots of water and possibly supplement with things like sugar free Gatorade to replace electrolytes if you’re unable to do so otherwise. 

Your diet needs to be tailored to your specific requirements to some degree, but if you’re willing to cook most (or all) of your own meals that will make a big difference. There are lots of great things you can make on a low carb diet.

A lot of people disagree with keto, and that’s fine. I’m not going to debate people about it. But it is an option and I recommend doing a lot of research if you’re interested.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I think it is important to note that it is not the same for all people. Sure, if you eat little all people will loose weight, but adding how you feel while doing it and willpower and effort into the equation, it will be quite different for different people. There are genetic differences, medical differences, circumstances in life, gut bacteria.... so on and so forth. So I think people need to find what works for them long term.

I have lost a lot of weight when I ate a lot of beans and peas and such, and generally a nutrientdense diet (wheat sprouts for example), quite a bit of vegetables(savoycabbage for example especially filling), some fruit, seeds, a few nuts, but also ice cream once in a while and so on, not feeling like it was a diet really, because then I start to think about food all day. It is also easier for me to do when I keep myself occupied and eat less often, perhaps two times a day. Probiotic food and nuts and seeds has also helped with feeling more full. Not feeling anxious, having low bloodpressure, or being stressed are helping with not feeling "weak" and trying to remedy it with eating. A good medicine for pollen allergy helps with not feeling as tired and trying to get energy by eating sugary food. I have sometimes been successful, sometimes not. When not it is not about not knowing the physical components of loosing weight, but about being too stressed, or feeling down, and not mentally being ready to do what it takes to loose weight.


----------



## Neetee (Sep 24, 2019)

*Omission missions*

Anecdotal evidence and studies demonstrate that long-term weight loss is just an illusion for most people, which is surprising given the fact that the reduction of the caloric input only demands the *omission* of further food intake once the daily or weekly caloric goal is accomplished. 

Unsuccessful individuals experience a permanent struggle between ‘My weight gain rules’ and ‘The weight loss rules’ before they give up. It seems that only very few individuals are capable of implementing and especially perpetuating a rule until the goal for which the rule was implemented is achieved. 

In the interrogation phase of the special forces selection process the candidates can give a few pieces of information to their interrogators but have to omit the transfer of further information relevant to their mission, which again turns out to be extremely difficult. 


*Code of Conduct*

“If I become a prisoner of war, I will keep faith with my fellow prisoners. I will give no information nor take part in any action which might be harmful to my comrades. If I am senior I will take command. If not, I will obey the lawful orders of those appointed over me and will back them up in every way. 

When questioned, should I become a prisoner of war, I am required to give name, rank, service number, and date of birth. I will evade answering further questions to the utmost of my ability, I will make no oral or written statements disloyal to my country and its allies or harmful to their cause.” 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_of_the_United_States_Fighting_Force







Interrogation: 42:00 – 57:29







Interrogation: 2:10 – 13:50 


*Psychological and Physiological Selection of Military Special Operations Forces Personnel*

_Final Report of Task Group HFM-171_

Through an extensive literature review and consultation with SMEs [Subject-Matter Experts], Picano, Williams, and Roland [53] reported that the higher order factors of emotional stability and conscientiousness were the most consistently associated with personnel in high-demand operations jobs. More specifically, relative to the general population, elite Soldier candidates report _being lower in negative affectivity; more resilient, dominant, assertive, energetic, reliable, responsible, competitive, emotionally closed, methodological, and disciplined; and stronger in their drive for mastery and achievement_. More recently, along with the need for candidates who are agile thinkers and creative (i.e., cognitive abilities), Day and Horn [20] suggest that SOF [Special Operations Forces] organizations seek individuals who are *risk-accepting, adaptive, self-reliant, eager for challenge, naturally oriented to the pursuit of excellence, relentless in their pursuit of mission success, and culturally attuned*. Given the prominence of personality attributes in the SOF literature, SMEs should be instructed to carefully consider required personality attributes during the KSAO identification step (i.e., other characteristics). [KSAO = Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, and Other characteristics]

Using the 30-item Dispositional Resilience Scale (DRS) [3], as cited in [4], Bartone et al. [4] reported that, relative to non-graduates, U.S. Army Special Forces candidate school graduates scored higher in *hardiness*, a personality dimension characterized by commitment to life and work, a belief that they can control or influence what happens to them, and an affinity for new challenges. Similarly, upon reviewing data that Soldiers were successfully completing the U.S. Special Forces Assessment System (SFAS) despite lower cognitive and physical abilities scores, Beal [5] suggested that “there must be an element of individual *perseverance* that reinforces a Soldier’s willingness to stay in the SFAS course, in spite of perceived or real limitations” (p. 1). 

Source: NATO AC/323(HFM-171)TP/463, 2012 


*Rorschach Variables and Big Five Scales as Predictors of Military Training Completion: A Replication Study of the Selection of Candidates to the Naval Special Forces in Norway*

_Ellen Hartmann and Cato Grønnerød_

Special military units involve physically and psychologically demanding work in which performance often occurs under conditions of threat or challenge and in which the outcome has a high degree of personal salience. … 

Picano, Roland, Long, and Via (2007) found no signiﬁcant relationship, however, between interview-based ratings of overall suitability for high-risk military assignments and NEO Personality Inventory (Costa & McCrae, 1995) factors. To summarize a mixed evidence base, some studies have indicated high Extroversion and Emotional Stability are related to high- risk occupation success, whereas Openness, Conscientiousness, and Agreeableness have less support as important factors. … 

Hartmann, Sunde, Kristensen, and Martinussen (2003) demonstrated that pass–fail results in training of the Naval Special Forces (NSF) of Norway was signiﬁcantly predicted by Rorschach variables that are supposed to measure stress tolerance (m, SumY), reality testing (X + %, X–%), and deviant cognition (WSum6-Lv2), but not by self-reported BFM personality scales (5PFmil2.0, a Norwegian BFM version; Engvik, 1993, 1997). The results were notable but should be considered preliminary, as the number of participants was relatively small (N = 71) and quite homogenous. Furthermore, all testing was conducted while the participants were undergoing demanding and exhausting training, and it is uncertain whether this may affect generalization of the results.

The Rorschach method (Exner, 2003; Rorschach, 1921/1942) represents a very different approach to understanding personality than the factor analytic structure of self-reported BFM characteristics. Personality inventories based on self-report assess to a larger degree what the individual thinks about himself or herself and/or wishes to say about himself or herself. The Rorschach method, on the other hand, is a performance-based test (Meyer & Kurtz, 2006) that provides an observable sample of the individual’s behavior in response to complex and novel stimuli. These stimuli have been studied extensively, allowing researchers to identify typical and atypical ways of perceiving, organizing, or responding. 

The psychological processes activated in the production of Rorschach responses tap into and activate the participant’s organizing principles and underlying schemas and personality structures, many of which are normally out of conscious representation; others are not (Meyer, 2002; Viglione, 1999; Weiner, 2003). *The method provides information about how the person perceives the environment, processes information, represents other people or interactions, responds to and organizes affectively toned stimuli, solves problems, and copes with anxiety and stress.* The behaviors coded during this task provide results about the person’s way of functioning here and now, which have implications for how he or she is likely to cope with more critical and stressful challenges in the future. … 

In both the index study and this study, personality as assessed by the Rorschach method seems to be useful as a predictor of military training performance. Successful compared to unsuccessful training seems to be associated with signiﬁcantly lower m, which is supposed to be related to being unworried, having a good capacity for self-soothing, and low levels of inner tension and feelings of helplessness, stress, and anxiety; signiﬁcantly lower X – %, which is expected to be related to accurate perception; signiﬁcantly lower WSum6-Lv2, which is expected to be associated with logical and coherent ways of thinking; and signiﬁcantly higher XA%, which is supposed to be associated with accurate perception and competence for social adjustment. Additionally, in this study, training completion was related to higher M ++ , which is expected to be related to representations of others that are free of misperceptions, show more empathic competence, more and adequate interpersonal relations, as well as higher levels of problem solving and general cognitive functioning. … 

This study conﬁrms and strengthens the conclusion from the index study that Rorschach variables are valid predictors of military training performance in an already highly selected cohort. Another promising trail of exploration is the concept of illusory mental health. We think it is highly notable that only one candidate classiﬁed as having illusory health and one classiﬁed as being distressed passed the selection. These results suggest a potentially valuable approach to the multimethod convergence problem that needs further exploration. 

We think our ﬁndings are notable and might have real-world application. Improvement in personality assessment methods for selecting trainees to special military units may increase enrollment of skilled and well-suited people as well as reduce wasted training money and human suffering related to failure to complete training. As argued in the index study (Hartmann, Sunde, et al., 2003), the Rorschach is a time-consuming method and should not be included in the assessment battery given to all the applicants but be reserved for those who pass the screening to the training program. 

The cost of using the Rorschach method prior to training (approximately 2–3 hours of work per candidate) is outweighed to a considerable degree by the personnel and economic advantages of enhanced ability to select the better candidates for training and avoid preventable attrition. Our ﬁndings indicate that Rorschach variables alone can be valid predictors of unsuccessful NSF training and that the classiﬁcation of good and poor mental health on the 5PFmil and the Rorschach may predict successful NSF training.

DOI:10.1080/00223890902794309













Optimal playback speed: 1.5, Explanation: 1:37 – 25.50, Criticism: 25:50 – 48:25

MMPI = Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory
TAT = Thematic Apperception Test


*Successful behavior change in obesity interventions in adults: a systematic review of self-regulation mediators*

_Pedro J Teixeira et al._

*Abstract*

Background

Relapse is high in lifestyle obesity interventions involving behavior and weight change. Identifying mediators of successful outcomes in these interventions is critical to improve effectiveness and to guide approaches to obesity treatment, including resource allocation. This article reviews the most consistent self-regulation mediators of medium- and long-term weight control, physical activity, and dietary intake in clinical and community behavior change interventions targeting overweight/obese adults.

Methods

A comprehensive search of peer-reviewed articles, published since 2000, was conducted on electronic databases (for example, MEDLINE) and journal reference lists. Experimental studies were eligible if they reported intervention effects on hypothesized mediators (self-regulatory and psychological mechanisms) and the association between these and the outcomes of interest (weight change, physical activity, and dietary intake). Quality and content of selected studies were analyzed and findings summarized. Studies with formal mediation analyses were reported separately.

Results

Thirty-five studies were included testing 42 putative mediators. Ten studies used formal mediation analyses. Twenty-eight studies were randomized controlled trials, mainly aiming at weight loss or maintenance (n = 21). Targeted participants were obese (n = 26) or overweight individuals, aged between 25 to 44 years (n = 23), and 13 studies targeted women only. In terms of study quality, 13 trials were rated as “strong”, 15 as “moderate”, and 7 studies as “weak”. In addition, methodological quality of formal mediation analyses was “medium”. 
Identified mediators *for medium-/long-term weight control* were *higher levels of autonomous motivation, self-efficacy/barriers, self-regulation skills (such as self-monitoring), flexible eating restraint, and positive body image*. 

*For physical activity*, significant putative mediators were *high autonomous motivation, self-efficacy, and use of self-regulation skills*. For dietary intake, the evidence was much less clear, and no consistent mediators were identified.

Conclusions

This is the first systematic review of mediational psychological mechanisms of successful outcomes in obesity-related lifestyle change interventions. Despite limited evidence, higher autonomous motivation, self-efficacy, and self-regulation skills emerged as the best predictors of beneficial weight and physical activity outcomes; for weight control, positive body image and flexible eating restraint may additionally improve outcomes. These variables represent possible targets for future lifestyle interventions in overweight/obese populations.

DOI:10.1186/s12916-015-0323-6

https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/track/pdf/10.1186/s12916-015-0323-6


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Calories in - calories out.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Calories in - calories out.


What is this CRAZY new aged notion and what is the magic that lies here within?!


----------



## SamuelR (Jul 18, 2018)

Healthy eating plus exercices DO wonders


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Singularius said:


> Just weighted myself about 2 hours ago, my weight was 72.6 in kilograms, and my height is around 1.64 in terms of meters. Which to calculate, it is 27 in BMI, which is your average overweight, and I am 20 years old, which is considered being an young adult.
> 
> To tell the story, about 1 or more year ago I used to eat pizza everyday, which is the reason for my weight gain and my weight is used to be like 83 kilograms (Height is same, 1.64 meters).
> 
> ...


I started tracking my calories, macros (protein, fat, & carbohydrates), & sugar intake on a free online nutrition tracker (myfitnesspal.com, but you can search for others if you don't like that one) for about a week. I aimed for 1500 kcal/day 40% of calories from carbohydrates, 30% from fat, & 30% from protein. (There's a way to change the defaults so that the website lists your target grams of each.) If you don't want to go to the trouble (it's a bit of trouble finding your foods in the database or putting your own in), the main takeaways that I got out of it were:

(1) I was eating a lot less protein than I imagined I was

(2) Sugar adds up extremely fast

(3) Vegetables and whole, raw fruits go a long way in nourishing you. You can add some healthy fats, like natural peanut butter (if you're not allergic, and not the kind that's full of crap), or a healthy dressing (I was using Trader Joe's turmeric almond butter dressing, because most dressings have crap in them that I don't trust, and that one looks ok), or olive oil or something, and that makes the vegetables & fruits taste more substantial and provides additional energy.

The long & short of it is: aim for at least a few servings of vegetables per day, and eat an apple or some blueberries or other whole fruit when you want to eat something sweet. You can eat junk food sweets a couple of times a week if you can't control your sweet tooth that well, but if you're eating your vegetables and protein, it's much easier not to think about sweets. I usually crave sweets when I feel undernourished.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Singularius said:


> I still drink hella load of Coke.


Nutrition Facts

1 Serving Per Container
Serving Size	1 Can
Amount Per Serving
Calories	140
% Daily Value
Total Fat 0g	0%
Sodium 45mg	2%
Total Carbohydrate 39g	14%
Total Sugars 39g
Includes 39g Added Sugars	78%
Cholesterol 0mg	0%
Protein 0g	
Vitamin D	0%
Calcium	0%
Iron	0%
Potassium	0%
Not a significant source of saturated fat, trans fat, cholesterol, dietary fiber, vitamin D, calcium, iron and potassium.
Caffeine Content: 34 mg/12 fl oz

INGREDIENTS
CARBONATED WATER, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, CARAMEL COLOR, PHOSPHORIC ACID, NATURAL FLAVORS, CAFFEINE.


Sugar adds up quickly. Can you drink plain water?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Phil said:


> What is this CRAZY new aged notion and what is the magic that lies here within?!


Hahah well I mean, it's really that simple. There are some small details like tracking micros to avoid any nutritional deficiency but the simple fact is that tracking macros, namely consuming less calories than you burn in a day is how anyone loses weight.

[Basal Metabolic Rate/BMR + Calories burned from activity] - [Calories consumed] = [Net Weight Loss]


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The most efficient way will rely on your lifestyle and ecosystem in your body. So people get a better understanding of how they came up with the calorie measure and how manufacturers evaluate the caloric count of their products, here you go. It's not what you think and really has nothing to do with the human body.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-do-food-manufacturers/


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Supposedly, losing weight fast can increase the risk of gallstones, besides being notoriously hard to maintain long-term. If you're looking for efficiency, don't resort to something that will result in quick weight loss. I'd start with cutting back on Coke and getting more veggies in on a daily basis. Doesn't need to be an all-or-nothing approach.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

HIIT is probably the most efficient you can get, literally in terms of productivity vs time. (There is a good Vox article on this from last year, but for some reason when I tried to post it here it said it was inappropriate content.)

You can also make weight training more HIIT by turning them into circuits with little/no rest. Here is an example: 

https://www.military.com/military-fitness/workouts/circuit-training


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Also, what's really inefficient is getting an injury, which I did a year ago, and I practically stopped exercising for almost a year because I only really enjoy hard workouts, not so much taking walks & stuff (which I should have done more during that time), and then it took me a while to get back to it, so be careful about that.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

The most effective things that have worked for me are restrictions:

1) don’t buy junk food/soda when you go grocery shopping. If it’s not there, you can’t eat it no matter how hard you wish. 
2) meal prep. Don’t make a week’s worth or it gets very boring to eat the same thing for that long. Just prepare a few meals worth of food and plan out what you will have for the day
3) read nutrition labels. Sometimes, after you’ve found out how much calories/fats/sugars there are in something, you suddenly don’t really want it that badly anymore
4) resize your portions and reallocate your food groups. If you’re used to having 1 bowl of carbs, cut it to half and replace the other half with veggies. So you’ll still feel full and get to have something you like, but in moderation


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

Charus Channeling said:


> How does one figure out what kind of body they have?


Looking at your family history and body built/shape and checking for common/hereditary traits (or diseases) is a good way to start, although knowing what kind of genes you'll get from your parents is like lotto, so that'd be just to start noticing a common ground. 

Then, time. Time can tell you how your body reacts and changes to various environments and stimuli. 
My skin for some reason reacts very fast if I eat fats, oils, sugars... (or could it be my liver, yet my blood tests are fine, still there are things I cannot explain). I get acne from fried foods, too much cheese, chocolate (don't confuse it with cocoa; chocolate is the processed stuff, sometimes it's purer if you get dark). I get skin rashes from food that has been incorrectly deposited, most often chocolate products, yet I don't actually have an allergy. My stomach throws a tantrum if I drink too much, so I only do it very rarely (yet my head doesn't suffer nearly as much at all, and it's hard for me to actually get headaches). I get heartburn from spicy diets.

My skin and overall condition and mental state improve greatly when doing sports and exercising. Sun, wind, salty water in moderate quantities, all actually help my skin and don't dry it up. I never needed creams or skincare, although I tried some simple things simply because of the hype wagon. Some people are not so lucky when it comes to their skin type/environmental conditions, and mixed ancestry here may be responsible, or simply health particularities (if I called them issues, would I seem insensitive?)

Take a long walk. My feet are curved, legs long, overall good proportions for endurance. Some people's feet are flatter, need soles, etc. 
I have muscle mass just because I do, without exercising (I only started doing it again recently because finally I got into some better habits and I take my body for granted), but other people getting the amount of exercise I had in the past 3 years would be leaner from a muscle-mass perspective. I've seen people exercising that I can overtake power-wise. 

My eyesight is not the best in this given society we have today with the need to use computers and phones for everything. My dioptries keep increasing. Other people who have spent way more time looking into screens and low light conditions don't have my issues at this age (24, and >-3.5). On the other hand, I have a very good hearing, detrimental in crowded cities, clubs (eh I eventually got used it... rip) or if someone makes loud sounds or listens to loud music.

My dad's part of the family has a history of back issues (dad, grandpa, grandpa sisters). I developed scoliosis form a young age, not too bad, but enough to give me pain if I have to sit on a chair for more than two hours straight, a type of pain different from discomfort, and enough to have certain sports and positions/forms of activity counter-indicated, such as heavy lifting. I had to wear/carry heavy backpacks when small and had uncomfortable sitting chairs/desk height. Other children in the same situation or worse, did not get scoliosis. Ok, this last one I' not sure I can actually prove data-wise, as I'm just assuming from memories.

I never liked eating baked animal fats or certain vegetables baked... I love raw foods... smoking to me is a big no-no. I get sick from gasoline smell and concentrated air fresheners (though I can block the sickness it's still a very conscious effort and my car sickness is significantly reduced in electric cars). 

I did a number of sports (karate, horse riding, swimming) and I am familiar with my pain thresholds (there's always room for improvement). My skin doesn't get bruised that easily, but I've played ball games with people who next day had their wrists purple. 

My brain dislikes feeling cold; but I can take heat nicely, better than other people. 

Viruses - my boyfriend used to give me stuff it'd take 2 weeks for me to recover and 3 days for him only. Over the course of one year, we'd get sick roughly at the same time, but for me it never lasted less than a week. For him, rarely more than a week. Something that I only recovered from in a month affected him for a week only. That being said, I'm the one in the foreign country, and my parents didn't let me eat dirt growing up to build up that immunity with some good ol decaying matter full of bacteria xD. But perhaps the real reason is that where I lived viruses and bacteria were more endemic, less mutations, less people travelling back and forth all the time, and even less outside the country. 

All these contribute to my dietary and exercising habits who in turn dictate how I look and my choices in life. One of them is to get the f*** out of capital/busy/polluted-cities because it greatly impacts my sense of... well-being, and because I have that choice and am not tied work-wise to them, nor would I want to be. Green/relaxed areas = better quality and more possibilities of outdoor activities/more chances to get daily exercise/sun. Now you can take elements from what I wrote and analyse/apply them to yourself.

I'd be depressed and feel powerless about my body too at this point if I would have not been able to cross out some of those points on the list, especially the one about my environment. It's just the way it is, I'm greatly impacted by it.

If you hadn't spent time or energy on any of the above but are wondering why x eating habits don't work, you're a complete dum-dum .

Also, be very careful about pseudo-scientific stuff or beliefs that... well, we wish they were true but aren't (perhaps for the better) when it comes to our bodies, such as rubbing miracle stones for appetite loss or weight loss products that don't actually do that per se.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Funny, because vegetables are carbs just with plenty of water.

I've done some level of intermittent fasting at times where I would eat a very plain meal in the morning and then skip dinner. Then I would get a plain meal in the morning and have chicken noodle soup for dinner.

The biggest trouble now is living in a house where everyone else eats frequently. It is difficult to not partake and it is difficult to justify so I don't do it.

Probably the biggest thing though is no more sugary drinks. Even the good Apple juice. That is until you get to a reasonable weight. I have to blame soda for my decline though. I was drinking several bottles of soda instead of water and it's hard to imagine how that wasn't going to be a bad thing.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It's not just diet, you won't keep it off with just diet and cardio. 

When you diet or restrict your calorie intake you lose muscle mass with this. You want to increase muscle mass and eat small meals throughout the day to keep your body from going into what it knows as starvation. 

Simply dieting and doing just cardio will strip your body of muscle and lower your metabolism so when you stop (and you will stop) you will gain weight faster. You also can gain weight faster because they've discovered fat cells are not removed but just deflated by the body. Kind of like watching a marshmallow get puffed up again when you start consuming above your calorie index. 

Calories are not evil, they're a measurement of energy for your body. 

Understanding how much calories you can intake without gaining or losing weight will get you to your Resting metabolic rate. This is different btw females and males, this is also different if you have any underlying conditions to lower your resting rate, making it harder to lose weight. Everyone should figure this base out before enduring into exercise and changing your diet drastically. 

Also, understand your body. What one diet does well like Keto for one individual might injure another body. Find out which diet works for you and understand what each diet does and it's limitations. If you do decide to do something like Keto, make sure you intake extra fluids to flush the kidneys out and also make sure to eat plenty of vegetables to prevent intestinal clogging. 

Remember the ones that keep it off don't beat themselves with a stick when they fail two weeks in and fall off. No, they just simply stand back up and try again. They also have weight training in this weight loss journey. You need muscle mass to pull up your resting metabolic weight. Cardio is great for burning fat but it also burns muscle so try not to have it be all of your work out routine or you will stack the weight back on and fast if you quit.

Get plenty of sleep which helps, don't eat two hours before you fall asleep, try to exercise after you eat and not the opposite way, drink water, and above all else don't stress about if you're overweight and not desirable for society. Stressing will keep that weight on. You're not comparing yourself to some fitness model, just your previous week before. Don't take constant readings (stressing over it). Take measurements of your body and weight and come back a week later, see if anything has changed. If it's only two pounds and 1/4 inch off, that's better than nothing. Go into it as not having a weight loss journey because you're a beautiful person no matter what weight but as a lifestyle change to becoming more healthy.

I also found meal prepping really works. Don't just do the simple recipes of bland chicken, brown rice, and broccoli. There are lots of good meal preps that are pretty tasty and you can change it up.

I was on steroids to save me during cancer treatments been cancer-free for over five years now. It's taken me nearly all five years to lose a lot of weight. So I know about losing weight and keeping it off.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Simply eat less and do more . But thats too simple so I shall try to give more hints he he he he.

I think to lose weight one juat has to be in tbe right frame of mind its suprising how your mindframe can affect your actions. You gotta get into the groove of eating healthy, counting calories and doing something to burn calorires even walking can burn a pretty good amount. Also try to see losing weight as a sport or video game


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Bunniculla said:


> The most effective things that have worked for me are restrictions:
> 
> 1) don’t buy junk food/soda when you go grocery shopping. If it’s not there, you can’t eat it no matter how hard you wish.
> 2) meal prep. Don’t make a week’s worth or it gets very boring to eat the same thing for that long. Just prepare a few meals worth of food and plan out what you will have for the day
> ...


Yes these are all really effective ways to stay on track of losing weight. I've done meal prepping with a purpose and found that helps if I stay on track.


----------



## anxa (May 3, 2020)

exercising while fasting.
the actors do that trick when getting fit for the blockbuster roles.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Marychif said:


> Most people who take short-term diets and thus eliminate many kilograms will regain between 30% and 65% of their weight lost within a year. Repeated diets without adopting a balanced lifestyle lead to weight gain over time.


Hm, alright. What do you recommend doing? I have finaly stopped eating too much sugary stuff, but what I can do more to keep a consistent weight reduction? Not to mention, I try to eat only 2 times per day, skipping morning as a fasting. Should I commit myself to some form of exercise?


----------



## Pardeevitchok (4 mo ago)

Good list, you did well.


----------



## Ostrigko (2 mo ago)

Oh, dude, I really understand you. I just love KFC and McDonald's. Big mac with Coke is my weakness. Yes, I understand that this is unhealthy food, but I couldn't help myself. I tried just to train and not to remove this harmful food from my diet, but there was no effect. I just can't burn the right amount of calories. Only the right diet helped me lose weight. At first I was looking for similar sites like medicalweightlosslehighvalley.com , in order to consult with a specialist and for asking him to help me. But in the end, I decided to make a diet myself. There are a lot of apps for counting calories and they also help to build a proper diet. In short, you need a diet.


----------

